# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Thumbs?

## Jaxilon

I know there are some who have knowledge of what's been going on with the thumbs in the challenges the last few months but is there any hope of this getting better anytime soon?

With all the great activity we have in the Challenges lately it seems kind of rough going without them. Of course, I seem to recall there being a limit we were hitting with how many entries it could handle. 

Basically, I'm not clear on what is really going on with it so I'm curious. 

Thanks guys, for all your hard work and I'm sorry to see you have to work even harder in order to put together the voting threads with all the individual links in order for us to be able to even have a contest right now.


DOH - within a couple hours of my posting this RobA said Thumbs are Working again so this post doesn't really need to exist unless you just want to see how quickly something goes away when Jaxilon makes a fuss  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

haha.

-Rob A>

----------

